# How we can save the DACA dreamers.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm just spitballing here so bare with me. Feel free to add to my idea with suggestions of your own.

This is my solution to the DACA "Dreamers" situation. If they want to stay they must volunteer and show their allegiance to the US. To do this they will build Trump's wall. While they are building the wall they must be sponsored by Mexico who will pay any and all costs to house and feed them while they work. Once the wall is built to our approval the Dreamers get citizenship.

Any Dreamer not willing to do this.....buh-bye!


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Rush Limbaugh use to say it well. You can stay. You can work. You can
have a great life in America. You agree that you will never be a citizen. 
You will never vote in our elections. If you violate our laws you go home
and we seize everything you have. 

Sign here _________________________


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I would help them sit in a catapult that would then sling them back over the border (hopefully over a wall) back into Mehico


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The only reason for the program was to generate more socialist. It has worked. Most of the vote and the vote democrat. The have been schooled all of the life to work on bring America down.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The only reason for the program was to generate more socialist. It has worked. Most of the vote and the vote democrat. The have been schooled all of the life to work on bring America down.


None of the people classified as actual "dreamers" have the legal capacity to vote at all.
Any that did, did so illegally. There's yet to be any evidence that such actions took place.
Even if it did, they would already be within liberal bastions, and only add to their already overwhelming numbers in those precincts.
The net result would be unnoticed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Rush Limbaugh use to say it well. You can stay. You can work. You can
> have a great life in America. You agree that you will never be a citizen.
> You will never vote in our elections. If you violate our laws you go home
> and we seize everything you have.
> ...


I liiiike it!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> I would help them sit in a catapult that would then sling them back over the border (hopefully over a wall) back into Mehico


..

sure would wake them from dat dream they be in....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Why don't they become citizens...legally?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Why don't they become citizens...legally?


I heard a 30 year old "dreamer" call in to the local radio show today.
His reasoning for not becoming a citizen legally?
"It takes so long."

lain:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Everything seems to take forever if you never start....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm just spitballing here so bare with me. Feel free to add to my idea with suggestions of your own.
> 
> This is my solution to the DACA "Dreamers" situation. If they want to stay they must volunteer and show their allegiance to the US. To do this they will build Trump's wall. While they are building the wall they must be sponsored by Mexico who will pay any and all costs to house and feed them while they work. Once the wall is built to our approval the Dreamers get citizenship.
> 
> Any Dreamer not willing to do this.....buh-bye!


Why should Mexico be made to pay someone from China or India to build a wall on the US Southern border? While most were born in Mexico not all were .


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Why should Mexico be made to pay someone from China or India to build a wall on the US Southern border? While most were born in Mexico not all were .


Because we need the laborers, and they need to earn the right to stay here, their biggest excuse is that it wasn't their fault.

We could have them doing the same kind of stuff that the CCC did during the depression, a lot of what they built is still there today.

*Rancher*


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm just spitballing here so bare with me. Feel free to add to my idea with suggestions of your own.
> 
> This is my solution to the DACA "Dreamers" situation. If they want to stay they must volunteer and show their allegiance to the US. To do this they will build Trump's wall. While they are building the wall they must be sponsored by Mexico who will pay any and all costs to house and feed them while they work. Once the wall is built to our approval the Dreamers get citizenship.
> 
> Any Dreamer not willing to do this.....buh-bye!


I'm with ya Sas, . . .

Now, . . . head down to Tijuana and make it happen..........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If the feds would just pony up a few bucks to me for my Mexicannons, the Dreamer problem would be solved in a few days...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Why should Mexico be made to pay someone from China or India to build a wall on the US Southern border? While most were born in Mexico not all were .


Any other questions counselor?

Border Patrol: 23 Chinese nationals caught crossing underground tunnel from Mexico to California


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If there's a wall built (and at the moment, there's doubt) Americans will pay for it.

Not to mention that a wall won't work...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If there's a wall built (and at the moment, there's doubt) Americans will pay for it.
> 
> Not to mention that a wall won't work...


Yeah, no way. We should tear down the fences around prisons. They clearly don't work. Hell, let's leave water and food for them; that'll stop them!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> If there's a wall built (and at the moment, there's doubt) *Americans will pay for it*.
> 
> Not to mention that a wall won't work...


That is where your argument fails. I, and most other Americans, would rather pay for a wall than pay the welfare of people who came here illegally. The government wastes my money on plenty of things, wasting it on a wall is the least of my worries.

BTW...Trump saying Mexico would pay for it was just to get Liberal panties in a wad. Watching that happen was worth the price of the wall in my opinion.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah, I see. I thought he was serious about somehow getting Mexico to pay for the wall.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm just spitballing here so bare with me. Feel free to add to my idea with suggestions of your own.
> 
> This is my solution to the DACA "Dreamers" situation. If they want to stay they must volunteer and show their allegiance to the US. To do this they will build Trump's wall. While they are building the wall they must be sponsored by Mexico who will pay any and all costs to house and feed them while they work. Once the wall is built to our approval the Dreamers get citizenship.
> 
> Any Dreamer not willing to do this.....buh-bye!


sorry but 800000 bus tickets to mexico city would do wonders for the transportation industry


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Ah, I see. I thought he was serious about somehow getting Mexico to pay for the wall.


The implication is clear. One way or another, Mexico pays for the wall.
They can pony up and fund it from the beginning, and benefit from the partnership, or they can thumb their noses and wait for the pain.
Once it goes up, all those funds that have been trickling over the border for decades start to dry up, and all that money gets put back into the U.S. economy instead of into Mexico's.
The U.S. job market improves, with Americans competing with other Americans for jobs, and decent wages that haven't been grossly deflated by cheap unreported laborers.
The teet Mexico has been suckling on for two generations will be withdrawn. The resources that once left this country will now remain, and the U.S. will be better served for it.

They don't have to like it, but they've relied on it for far too long, and now it's going away.
One way or another, Mexico pays for the wall.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The implication is clear. One way or another, Mexico pays for the wall.
> They can pony up and fund it from the beginning, and benefit from the partnership, or they can thumb their noses and wait for the pain.
> Once it goes up, all those funds that have been trickling over the border for decades start to dry up, and all that money gets put back into the U.S. economy instead of into Mexico's.
> The U.S. job market improves, with Americans competing with other Americans for jobs, and decent wages that haven't been grossly deflated by cheap unreported laborers.
> ...


I do like the idea of heavily taxing money being transferred to Mexico from the US.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> None of the people classified as actual "dreamers" have the legal capacity to vote at all.
> Any that did, did so illegally. There's yet to be any evidence that such actions took place.
> Even if it did, they would already be within liberal bastions, and only add to their already overwhelming numbers in those precincts.
> The net result would be unnoticed.


 When did not being legal stop many from voting? They do it every election here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> When did not being legal stop many from voting? They do it every election here.


I didn't claim that it stopped them.
I said if they did, it was done illegally, and no evidence has been presented of any such voting happening by illegal aliens.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't claim that it stopped them.
> I said if they did, it was done illegally, and no evidence has been presented of any such voting happening by illegal aliens.


You can't stop them, that would be profiling, ... what do you mean I'm not an American Citizen... prove it!

Oh yeah I forgot about that National ID card thingie.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't claim that it stopped them.
> I said if they did, it was done illegally, and no evidence has been presented of any such voting happening by illegal aliens.


 What? The evidence is all over the place. Heck Obama two they had videos of the vans hauling the voters to different sites.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Well the easiest way to deal will people coming here illegally is to get ride of the notion of citizenship at birth. Most western nations have done that and over the years things sorted them selves out as you might be able to sneak in a work but your kid was not legal anyways so the incentive drops. But citizenship at birth comes from the 14th amendment. So that means we have to create an amendment to remove that part of the 14th amendment, which lets be honest wont happen any time soon.

As for the dreamers its a difficult thing. The vast majority came over at a very young age as a result of the parents coming over so they did not have a choice. So is it fair to punish them for what their parents did when many of them might not even know people in their "home country"? Right now they are registered and pay $200 every 2 years and pay taxs but will never get social security, welfare, food stamps or unemployment. So my theory is this, Let them stay tell them if you get arrested you are removed from the US, if you are caught using drugs you are removed from the US, if you are well behaved and stay out of trouble for 20 years we will make you a legal resident for life. They will never be allowed to get US citizenship. They can speed up the 20 years with military service or other civil service work that is for the betterment of the US and its citizens (IE work for the red cross, homes for humanity ect.) If they don't apply for the dreamers program and are caught they are sent home, if they commit any crime bigger then a ticket-able offence they are deported, if they are in a car with someone who has cocaine on them they can be deported. 

building a wall wont stop them it might slow a few down but they will tunnel under it as they already do, they will come by ship or in the back of shipping containers/trucks. So we might as well work with those who are did not chose to come and might be willing to work in a way to make the country better then to waste resources on them when you have others who are causing more issues.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

So tell me this: is it the fact that they ignored the law at the border?

Okay, let's say that the only thing an immigrant does wrong is enter this country illegally. For you wingnuts here, (you know who you are) I have the following questions.


Question one: true or false: if that same immigrant entered the country legally, you guys wouldn't have any problem with them.
Question two: true or false: you know what the requirements are for a Mexican national to enter the U.S. legally.
Question three: if the answer to questions one and two are true, what is it, specifically, about the requirements to enter the country from Mexico that puts your mind at rest about the immigrant who enters legally?
Question four: if the answer to question one is true, is it just the fact that the immigrant followed the law, whatever the law is?
Question five: if the answer to question one is true, and there were no requirements to meet to enter the country legally, that is, a Mexican national would just stop at the border and pick up his or her work visa, for the day, the week or the month, would your answer still be true?
Question six: If the answer to question five is no, why not?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

No matter what the age of these children (from toddlers to teens), they have parents and a country called Mexico.

Why isn't their own family and country raising them and providing support?

When I was a teenager my dad got me a job, he did not expect Lithuania to support me through high school and college.

I'm a dreamer, too. I think all Mexican families should be reunited in Mexico.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm just spitballing here so bare with me. Feel free to add to my idea with suggestions of your own.
> 
> This is my solution to the DACA "Dreamers" situation. If they want to stay they must volunteer and show their allegiance to the US. To do this they will build Trump's wall. While they are building the wall they must be sponsored by Mexico who will pay any and all costs to house and feed them while they work. Once the wall is built to our approval the Dreamers get citizenship.
> 
> Any Dreamer not willing to do this.....buh-bye!


Why should we save them?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What? The evidence is all over the place. Heck Obama two they had videos of the vans hauling the voters to different sites.


I never claimed voter fraud didn't happen.
But, unless you can provide actual evidence of illegal aliens voting in our elections, I stand by my claim that there is no evidence of such actions taking place.

Don't try to lump in all potential voter fraud as a rebuttal to my claim about illegal aliens not voting. That's dishonest, and unfair to the discussion


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> So tell me this: is it the fact that they ignored the law at the border?
> 
> Okay, let's say that the only thing an immigrant does wrong is enter this country illegally. For you wingnuts here, (you know who you are) I have the following questions.
> 
> ...


Though I'm far from a wingnut, I'll play the game, since you still seem to not understand...

*Original stance*: "If the law, AS WRITTEN, were followed by an immigrant, they would be welcomed in."

To humor you:

True (see original stance above)
False (nor the requirements for any other country of origin)
N/A (Not applicable, as #2 is False, but the question can still be answered. What puts my mind at rest is they took the time to learn the law, respect the law, follow the law, and complete the necessary steps to enter legally. This is irrespective of country of origin. It has nothing to do with Mexico, specifically.)
Yes (see original stance above)
Yes (see original stance above)(irrespective of which border, or country of origin of the immigrant in question)
N/A

I know you want this to be complicated, and you want us to be monsters so you can assume the moral high ground, but the fact of the matter is that their first action in this country was to break federal law.
As a citizen of this country, it is not acceptable to me that an immigrant's first act on my soil is to disrespect our law.
If the law changes, and they follow *THAT* new law, they will STILL be welcomed in.
The only "solution" that will chap my hide is if we excuse and ignore illegal behavior, and reward illegal aliens with citizenship instead of forcing them to start over and abide by the same laws as legal immigrants to this country.

Does this position make sense to you, at all?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Does this position make sense to you, at all?


Yup, it does.

If your answers are true, (and I have no reason to believe they're not) there is a solution that will make us both happy: relax all the laws on the Mexican borders to virtually zero, the equivalent of Vermont style carry, hand out work visas to anyone who walks or rides through.

Your answers agree with one of my basic premises: it's the law that's wrong.

Change the law, and that liberal conspiracy will have to find a new hammer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama's exc order was not legal. It was a simple I don't like the law I don't care so we will ignore it. So now we are suppose to keep ignoring it. Deny it all you want those 800,000 people are pawns of the democratic party. They are part of a bigger plan to bring this country down. Those coming here any more to not come here to join and become part of what makes this country great. They come here to bring it down. And doing a fine job.

Anyone of the DACA that severed their enlistment and has an Honorable discharge , not commit a serious crime in the US. Should be allowed to stay and if they met all other condition for citizenship, they earned it.
Real world they are here. They will not be deported. We are not a nation of laws any more we are a nation of Agenda's. I am not stupid or cold . Most of them would not make if shipped back to Mexico or South America. We used them in our politics we now own them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Yup, it does.
> 
> If your answers are true, (and I have no reason to believe they're not) there is a solution that will make us both happy: relax all the laws on the Mexican borders to virtually zero, the equivalent of Vermont style carry, hand out work visas to anyone who walks or rides through.
> 
> ...


Your proposal would certainly take care of most illegal border crossings. Simplify the work visa law, and most people who just want to come here for work will follow it.
However, it would not take care of the problem with people overstaying their visas, and as a result, breaking the law again.
They would still become illegal, and without a sufficient department capable of tracking them down and returning them to their home country when they do, we still end up with the same issue.
Only now, it would be far easier to do.

The law would still need to be enforced, and perhaps even improved, with respect to hiring people who are not here on an active work visa.
Otherwise, those who choose to overstay, but still work, will continue to push wages down for others since they aren't legally working and are willing to accept far lower wages.
If employers are still willing to hire illegal workers, the problem persists.

With sufficient numbers still hanging around in the country illegally, due to overstaying their easy to get visas, the liberal's hammer would remain, and likely get bigger.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yup, it does.
> 
> If your answers are true, (and I have no reason to believe they're not) there is a solution that will make us both happy: relax all the laws on the Mexican borders to virtually zero, the equivalent of Vermont style carry, hand out work visas to anyone who walks or rides through.
> 
> ...


Wide open borders. How very progressive. The open society idiots would love that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't believe there will be a large number of aliens who wouldn't obey a law that was easy to follow, but the point is moot-- there's no way to know the answer without doing it.

As far as the Democratic party or any large liberal entity using the issue to stay in power, that's what they're supposed to do. There are equal, balancing conservative entities doing the same thing, using any issues that are within their grasp to stay in power and increase both their power and their money.

I was an employer for twenty years (or up to twenty four, depending on how you count) and I can state the following with the certainty of personal experience:


Immigrants who come to Seattle and get jobs in construction, whether skilled (carpenter, plumber, electrician) or unskilled will find very little in their way. Local 456 (the residential local of the United Carpenters and Joiners) puts on classes in Spanish about how to survive, live and prosper as an immigrant in Seattle. A full set of the papers necessary to work in Seattle is available less than two miles from where I'm sitting, for less than a Journeyman carpenter's hourly wage. As long as that's true, it remains the path of least resistance.
Employers don't care. Let me repeat that, _employers don't care_. What we care about is profit and production, in that order. We are not cops. We are not border enforcement. If we were, we'd have uniforms, company cars and at least one weapon we didn't have to buy. If the key to profit and production is local labor, great. But it's a job, and it's not reserved for anyone. Local labor needs to grow the teeth and the claws to tear this job away from everyone every hour of every day, and the scoreboard is profit and production. If the path to profit and production is local, American labor, that's great. If not, the job goes to whoever digs the ditch the deepest and the fastest and the cheapest. We care about the unit costs of the ditch and the deadline. Nothing else.
Immigrants who provide false documents to employers to get work are digging themselves into a hole. When The Man comes, the trail will lead _through_ my office, but it won't lead _to_ my office.
Any cost thrown in my path to somehow police immigration law will drive up the cost you pay for the goods I produce. If the unit costs of that ditch goes up, you pay for it. Every phone call I have to make, every form I have to fill out, every interview I have to conduct to comply with the law will make your deck cost more. The law will not allow me to deal with just the folks I know or suspect are immigrants, I have to treat all employees identically, and I need the same documentation from the guy I grew up with as I need from the guy who asked for his job in broken English.
You are paying, therefore, in a very real sense, for an immigration policy that does not work. Employers "catching" immigrants hasn't worked to date, and it won't work in the future.
Immigrants working on false documents pay just as much tax as any other employee. Every last cent comes out of their paycheck, just like yours, (assuming you are an employee with a legal job) just like everyone else's.
The difference? The difference is that immigrants don't dare claim anything from the government. They don't file for unemployment, they don't make worker's comp claims. When they bleed, they go home and bleed silently. Why? Because they know that the second they file, the false paper trail will collapse on them.
For that reason, none of them file for tax returns. _Therefore, they pay more FICA than anyone else. _They never ask for the refunds that would be due a citizen in their position. They can't.
The people on the other end of the phone know all this. They're politicians, but they have advisors who are not stupid. Anyone in government, right or left, will soon realize that undocumented immigrants are a huge source of income for the government, and they will lose any incentive to change the situation.

This deep, still pool of money, this slush fund, is what sets me against current immigration law and practice. As soon as the immigrants are caught and sent home, the slush dries up. If the law is changed, and the immigrants become legal, they will make claims against the taxes they pay, and the pool of money will get smaller, and become just the same as taxes from anyone else.

What disgusts me about this situation is not the immigrants, I've watched them in the ditch, I've measured and judged them carefully and professionally, and they've earned my respect.

After watching them in the ditch, day in and day out, month after month, in the rain, the sun and the snow, and thinking "you risked it all to come here and do this? You're willing to pay taxes you can't claim on, then walk away with a smaller piece of the pie than anyone else? Jesus, how bad is it where you come from? How can this be better?"

What disgusts me is realizing that over half a century, the government has created this huge slush fund of income that cannot be challenged, and that they are not accountable for.

The government should make sure the lights are on, the water is running and the potholes are filled, then go away and leave us alone. Leave all of us alone. Leave me alone to measure the unit costs of my ditch, and leave the man who's digging it alone, and who, out of all of us, is the one who is most entitled to all of what he's earned.

Regardless of which side of the imaginary line he was born on.

Regardless of how we both came to be here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very insightful @Jammer Six

Thank you for your well written post.

Slippy:vs_wave:



Jammer Six said:


> I don't believe there will be a large number of aliens who wouldn't obey a law that was easy to follow, but the point is moot-- there's no way to know the answer without doing it.
> 
> As far as the Democratic party or any large liberal entity using the issue to stay in power, that's what they're supposed to do. There are equal, balancing conservative entities doing the same thing, using any issues that are within their grasp to stay in power and increase both their power and their money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

And there's the problem...

You consider the line to be imaginary.
Neither entity that controls a side of that line agrees with you. I'm sorry, but John Lennon doesn't get a say in the discussion.
Laws are written to control traversal of that line, from both sides.
You wish they didn't exist because you want to make more money.
Classic liberal logic. Follow the law until it doesn't suit you, then don't follow it.

Yes, the cost of goods will go up.
Like you, I'm "ready to pay more" if it means the immigration laws of our country will be followed.

I don't need you to police your workforce for illegals.
I just expect you to pay the penalty when you're found to have hired them.
Whether they use false documents or not is your concern, not ICE's.
You can seek restitution for damages from the worker you hired for defrauding you.
Also, I respect that you collect FICA from your employees. Far too many employers do not.
There's no such thing as tax documentation for day laborers.
And no, they don't go home and bleed silently. The protections offered under the Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act passed in 1986 mean that hospitals cannot refuse treatment to anyone regardless of their citizenship status or ability to pay.
A study from 2013 conducted by the Center for Immigration Studies estimated the medical costs of of these uninsured immigrants was 4.3 BILLION DOLLARS per year. They are not just sitting at home dealing with it.

While it's true that both sides want to retain power, it is only the liberal that does so by creating dependent voters.
Conservatives attempt to entice votes by promising more liberty to do what you want with the fruits of your own labor.
There's a big difference behind the two ideologies, and conservatives don't attempt to use groups of criminals to push their agenda.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

This country is what it is precisely because Citizens (note the capital) only follow the law when the law is right.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> This country is what it is precisely because Citizens (note the capital) only follow the law when the law is right.


No, we are the way we are because we worked to CHANGE bad laws.
Not because we all thumb our noses at them when we, individually, *feel* they are wrong.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

We disagree.

Open rebellion and simple disobedience have a history here literally as long as America.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> We disagree.
> 
> Open rebellion and simple disobedience have a history here literally as long as America.


Those rebellions and acts of disobedience were in DIRECT OPPOSITION to people who decided to ignore written law.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Not always. As I said, we disagree.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Those rebellions and acts of disobedience were in DIRECT OPPOSITION to people who decided to ignore written law.


I commend you sir. You obviously have more patience than me. :77:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I could push this, and test your knowledge of real history, but there's likely little point.

Indeed, we disagree.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So there are many that feel even if the laws allow you to own land they disagree with that law. According to some people ways of thinking because they disagree with any private ownership of land they can just take yours away. After all laws don't madder if you disagree with them.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

After thinking it over, I don't like this point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> After thinking it over, I don't like this point.


I didn't want this to be a restart of the same discussion, but you seem to have PMs disabled from regular members, so I couldn't go that route for my inquiry.
If you don't mind, can you let me know what you originally had written here?
Feel free to PM me if you would like.
If you do mind, that's fine too.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

No, thank you. 

I made a mistake, I made the post, then thought some more about it and realized my point wasn't valid.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

These are future democrats! Get rid of them all. We owe them nothing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There's nothing "future" about it. They're Democrats _now_.

They participate in polls, they influence political representatives, they contribute money to campaigns. They do everything except vote, and they do it a lot more enthusiastically, intelligently and often then some home-grown, couch dwelling Americans.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Illegal democrats. Figures. Go hate some other country Jammer 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

After their protesting sweet , innocent Nancy with "All of Us or None of Us!"
We need to oblige them...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dreamers laid the law down on Nancy yesterday. They shut her down. Demanded every thing for all undocumented people now. They showed their true motive. Nancy won't figure it out but some others may.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Personally, I'd shove that Taco Flag up their asses!
These people do NOT want to be Americans just $$$$ and they think it's rightfully their land.
Gov Moonbeam is working with them...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> There's nothing "future" about it. They're Democrats _now_.
> 
> They participate in polls, they influence political representatives, they contribute money to campaigns. They do everything except vote, and they do it a lot more enthusiastically, intelligently and often then some home-grown, couch dwelling Americans.





Dubyagee said:


> Illegal democrats. Figures. Go hate some other country Jammer
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


easy dubya
He makes a good point these Tacos are more aware of the politics, as they have more to gain or lose, than 90% of all the "Gimme my free shit" Americans do.
The later group never votes on the issues nor do they even know what the candidate stands for.
They just vote "D"


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Well. This place lost a member. Allowing obvious liberal trolls to boost posting counts is a mistake. Bye


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Well. This place lost a member. Allowing obvious liberal trolls to boost posting counts is a mistake. Bye


You can't expect to get along with everybody. Not a reason to bail on the rest of us.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Not related to the topic at all but what good does boosting your post count to do for you?


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Buh-bye.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Before anything gets done the leaks at the border need to be plugged. I don't care if its a physical "wall" that some people think it is or putting another 10,000 border patrol agents in the area and allowing them to do their jobs. Once the barn doors are closed we can think about what we're going to do about the cows that got out.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Won't solve the "problem". (It's not really a problem.)

The issue is that _what they want is here_. A better life. A chance to escape poverty you are born into. A fighting chance against the cartels.

As long as what they want is here, they will come. They die trying to get here now. Whatever you put on the imaginary line will be a trifle compared to that.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Won't solve the "problem". (It's not really a problem.)
> 
> The issue is that _what they want is here_. A better life. A chance to escape poverty you are born into. A fighting chance against the cartels.
> 
> As long as what they want is here, they will come. They die trying to get here now. Whatever you put on the imaginary line will be a trifle compared to that.


Walls work just fine. Even better when backed with people who are allowed to shoot invaders.

https://www.rt.com/news/403738-hungary-border-fence-migrants/


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Won't solve the "problem". (It's not really a problem.)
> 
> The issue is that _what they want is here_. A better life. A chance to escape poverty you are born into. A fighting chance against the cartels.
> 
> As long as what they want is here, they will come. They die trying to get here now. Whatever you put on the imaginary line will be a trifle compared to that.


Oh, OK, I guess we had just better give up, and then pretty soon we will be a 3rd world country and they won't want to come here... problem solved!

The thing we shouldn't allow to happen is to let our elected officials allow anybody that is here illegally to stay, I don't care if it wasn't their fault, let them piss and moan to their parents.

*Rancher*


----------

